# TDI s line ultra what's your mpg



## Kev01 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi all any TDI s line ultra drivers out there I have a 2015 model and I'm getting 49 mpg and that's in comfort mode setting and I'm not ragging it was expecting better, what mpg are you guys getting. Also I've read somewhere about filters not responding well if the car is not driven on long journeys?. Pulled the car into the garage the other day and a sound like a fan was going off under the bonnet phoned the garage and they said not to worry it's the filter re-setting itself ? apparently some newer diesel models have this feature hopefully mine has then.


----------



## raz373 (Sep 16, 2016)

My current average over 4000 miles is 50.4mpg . Most of my driving is on the motorway, but I don't hang around. In efficiency with cruise control at 70 It will get 58 mpg worked up to eventually. Seems very sensitive to the extra few mph you go up after that.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

When i had mine. No motorway driving. Town driving here and there. Thrashing it abit running on vpower. Got around 37 mpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Did you honestly buy a Sports car for its fuel economy? If so please convince me.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> Did you honestly buy a Sports car for its fuel economy? If so please convince me.


haha nope i get 22mpg now in my petrol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev01 (Nov 24, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> Did you honestly buy a Sports car for its fuel economy? If so please convince me.


Yes like hundreds of others to get the best of both worlds :roll:


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> Did you honestly buy a Sports car for its fuel economy? If so please convince me.


I bought a TT Coupe, due to its all round practicality compared to other vehicles on the market enabling me to own such a car - I chose a TDI for its ability to allow me to drive the car more, use it everyday for a 100 mile commute and return a 57mpg average.

Did I buy a sports car for its fuel economy, no. 
Did I buy the diesel variant of the same car for it fuel economy compared to the other engines, yes.

On the same usage, the 2.0 TFSI in real world comparison will cost me double per year - £2500 more in fuel.
For that £2500, I can drive and additional 23500 miles than that of the petrol equivalent. :lol:

Real world performance outside of the nonsensical 0-60 times. I'll take the everyday driveability and useful torque of a the diesel for my type of usage thanks.. :roll:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

GavinE said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Did you honestly buy a Sports car for its fuel economy? If so please convince me.
> ...


Hardly convincing, considering the toxic emissions that the use of diesel fuel creates and the harm that that causes.


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

All for a bargain price of £20 per year VED.  
You're welcome.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

GavinE said:


> All for a bargain price of £20 per year VED.
> You're welcome.


Why is it always about how cheap things are with diesel users?


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> Why is it always about how cheap things are with diesel users?


Because diesel owners are cheap!



Edinburra said:


> Did you honestly buy a Sports car for its fuel economy? If so please convince me.


TDI ultra = sports car. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kev01 (Nov 24, 2016)

Demessiah is back said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it always about how cheap things are with diesel users?
> ...


Yeh just like some people are full of themselves !!


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

There's lots of diesel bashing in this thread, but doesn't the TDI have very similar performance to the 1.8l TFSI?

Only, cheaper to run...


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

There are some very fragile Ego's on here :lol:

The RS owners look down on TTS owners, the TTS owners look down on S Line Quattro owners, S Line Quattro owners look down on Diesel owners and they all look down on 1.8 owners.

All rather strange and pathetic really. :?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Gulliver said:


> There are some very fragile Ego's on here :lol:
> 
> The RS owners look down on TTS owners, the TTS owners look down on S Line Quattro owners, S Line Quattro owners look down on Diesel owners and they all look down on 1.8 owners.
> 
> All rather strange and pathetic really. :?


Don't forget the ones who kiss RS owners ass


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Still waiting to be convinced by a reasoned argument for buying a Sports Car purely for it's economy?

Certainly seem to have got under the thin skin of some on this forum, wonder why, when it's only a question?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

There are Tax reasons for Diesel if its a company car.But I can see that changing soon as the war on Diesel has only just started.I bet VAG would be glad to see the back of Diesel cars!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mcgrimes said:


> There's lots of diesel bashing in this thread, but doesn't the TDI have very similar performance to the 1.8l TFSI?
> 
> Only, cheaper to run...


Yeah, this is a thread for diesel owners to discuss their respective fuel consumption. A diesel's not for me but I don't see any need to start quizzing diesel owners over their choice of engine. 
Customer choice. Audi make a diesel TT and they wouldn't do that unless there was a substantial market for it.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah, this is a thread for diesel owners to discuss their respective fuel consumption. A diesel's not for me but I don't see any need to start quizzing diesel owners over their choice of engine.
> Customer choice. Audi make a diesel TT and they wouldn't do that unless there was a substantial market for it.


+1


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, this is a thread for diesel owners to discuss their respective fuel consumption. A diesel's not for me but I don't see any need to start quizzing diesel owners over their choice of engine.
> ...


+2

There is absolutely no need for owners of diesels to justify their purchases just because a member with what appears to be an advanced inferiority complex feels you need to :lol:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Gulliver said:


> The RS owners look down on TTS owners, the TTS owners look down on S Line Quattro owners, S Line Quattro owners look down on Diesel owners and they all look down on 1.8 owners.


No, not all of us! I test drove the Diesel and rather liked it. It was quick and quiet enough for me and I was very tempted by the VED and alleged fuel economy. Around 50mpg isn't far off my last Diesel A1. 
I would have liked to have test drove the 1.8.
The argument about pollution is a thin one in my opinion for what it's worth. The real air pollution is in the air above us. Just download Flightradar24 if you need some convincing. When I studied motor engineering at college we were told Diesel emissions were just soot & with a DPF these days there isn't much of that. 
But lets just keep bashing the car driver & tell everyone they need a battery driven car and turn a blind eye in Britain to all the freight being carried by the lorry load instead of on trains or rivers/canals.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

This thread is titled what is your tdi mpg. Thats what it should consist off. Not why did you buy a diesel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

49mpg over about 4000 miles so far. Not trying to drive particularly economically, normally leave it in comfort. Motorway speed normally 80-90 and that's probably half my total miles with the rest in town.

Coming from an S2000, then an RX8 (18mpg!) then a 2.5l Z4 and can't say I've ever found the diesel too slow in real world driving.

Might upset a few people saying this but from my test drive to me the 2.0 petrol is no 'sports car' either... it's all much too easy to drive fast, and in near silence! The 3 cars I've listed were much more rewarding to drive (if sometimes pretty exhausting on a long drive, and not all that fast by today's standards).


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Well now this has turned into a lively discussion, perhaps with the correct prodding we can introduce a little controversy into this forum? 
Enjoying ourselves are we? :wink:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

For comparison, the 1.8t is achieving mid 40's mpg over 2.5k miles, normal driving, the tdi makes perfect sense for many, and seems to be popular second hand.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

When people quote mpg it would be useful to know the types of roads and typical speeds and lengths of journeys. I can't add any wisdom on a TDI but with my TTS the computer says 25 mpg over 2500 miles. I haven't been driving with a heavy foot. This is relatively consistent with the last couple of cars I've had. 80% of my driving is to and from work on a 9 mile each way commute. Most of this is in stop/start traffic. However I've found that even on an open road I'm getting nothing like others claim. On a 200 mile trip where 75% was 70/80 mph motorway traffic on cruise control I still only averaged about 30 mpg.

I'm generally finding that in stop start traffic it is comparable with other lower powered cars I've owned but once over 50 the consumption seems disappointing in comparison.


----------



## SoupKing (Mar 26, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> Still waiting to be convinced by a reasoned argument for buying a Sports Car purely for it's economy?
> 
> Certainly seem to have got under the thin skin of some on this forum, wonder why, when it's only a question?


Dude - he gave you a perfectly reasonable answer.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I bought my TT purely for it's looks. I would have been happy in any of the model versions. I am just so grateful that I am in a car that I thought at one time I would never have been able to afford and there are a lot iof people out there that still can't. 
The fuel economy I get is slightly disappointing but I should know better than to believe any of Audi's claims. I get roughly 30mpg. My average driving distance s between stops are 15-20 miles ranging from moderately level to some hilly terrain. 
Down hill runs on overrun with little to no throttle put me nearer upper 30s to 40mpg instant readings.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

I usually get about 44/45 mpg on the 20 mile round trip school run but that's proper heavy traffic. On a long run from my parents house all motorways I managed 55 about 70/80. For some strange reason I managed to get 62 on a 7 mile trip to work one day but that was all clear roads averaging about 40. Still not sure how I got that though. Lol. 
The diesel petrol argument is a bit daft really. I came from an A45 which averaged 25 and for me I wanted to cut the fuel bills but still have a car that looked good, squeeze the kids in and that's put a smile on my face on the twisties. Anyone can go fast in a straight line but having the grip and chassis to go round the twisty country roads and having the reduced fuel bill for the mundane things is a big plus for me. Just a shame Audi haven't done the DSG and Quattro for the diesels.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

44mpg over 4000 miles so far. A lot of my commute though is stop/start, city and B roads. On a long run I'll usually manage over 50mpg and that's not trying to be economical. I've had it up to 58mpg on a long run once, but did have to keep a light right foot.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

SoupKing said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting to be convinced by a reasoned argument for buying a Sports Car purely for it's economy?
> ...


This forum is getting better all the time, thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Matrix said:


> I bought my TT purely for it's looks. I would have been happy in any of the model versions. I am just so grateful that I am in a car that I thought at one time I would never have been able to afford and there are a lot iof people out there that still can't.


+1

And surely that should be all the justification anyone needs


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

waynej46 said:


> I usually get about 44/45 mpg on the 20 mile round trip school run but that's proper heavy traffic. On a long run from my parents house all motorways I managed 55 about 70/80. For some strange reason I managed to get 62 on a 7 mile trip to work one day but that was all clear roads averaging about 40. Still not sure how I got that though. Lol.
> The diesel petrol argument is a bit daft really. I came from an A45 which averaged 25 and for me I wanted to cut the fuel bills but still have a car that looked good, squeeze the kids in and that's put a smile on my face on the twisties. Anyone can go fast in a straight line but having the grip and chassis to go round the twisty country roads and having the reduced fuel bill for the mundane things is a big plus for me. Just a shame Audi haven't done the DSG and Quattro for the diesels.


Can understand this reason for a TT that runs on tractor fluid. :lol:


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my TT purely for it's looks. I would have been happy in any of the model versions. I am just so grateful that I am in a car that I thought at one time I would never have been able to afford and there are a lot iof people out there that still can't.
> ...


And me. (waves hand in air)

I get a kick from driving it. I get a kick from just seeing it in my drive.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

A mildly interesting point on the TDI:

There are 208 Audi TTs (non TTS/TTRS) available on Autotrader, 2016 onward
82 2.0 TDI
74 2.0 TFSI
52 1.8 TFSI

Assuming the sample currently available on Autotrader is representative of all TTs sold, the TDI is the most popular model.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> A mildly interesting point on the TDI:
> 
> There are 208 Audi TTs (non TTS/TTRS) available on Autotrader, 2016 onward
> 82 2.0 TDI
> ...


more people wanting rid of there TDI?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > A mildly interesting point on the TDI:
> ...


Yeah! Those stats are clearly evidence that the TDI is the least popular and desirable model.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Demessiah is back said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > R_TTS said:
> ...


+1


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Demessiah is back said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > R_TTS said:
> ...


Don't think you can confidently apply that rationale to those simple figures. 
By the same reasoning it would imply that the 1.8 is the most popular and the most desirable. Which I'm sure it's not.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Don't think you can confidently apply that rationale to those simple figures.
> By the same reasoning it would imply that the 1.8 is the most popular and the most desirable. Which I'm sure it's not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


Its the RS that is the most popular and desirable, thats why there are so little for sale atm.

The stats are never wrong. Scientific fact - The RS is awesome.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's none for sale ! That's cos they don't exist in reality. Just in some people's imagination.  LOL

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I just read through this post. I thought it was about mpg in diesel TTs. Not about justifying your purchase or explaining your reasons for buying a diesel. Does not matter which one you drive,they are all good.Why go off on one about diesel owners....
What about you Edinburra? There is a discussion on Quattro versus TTS,about 7 pages long.Maybe your comments on that would be appreciated? I notice from your absence there that you obviously have no comment to make as the TTS is far better than a Quattro?? Do you think?
Obviously a lot of diesel TTs built as the mrk 2 proved popular in this guise. After many years of being told how wonderful diesel was for the environment,we are now being told the opposite.Hey ho guys,where does it end?As for all the other comments about your choice guys,dont bother too much.
People that bum about their cars being the best thing since sliced bread and about wet panties ...Are not getting any....Not really appropriate is it? Enjoy your vehicles guys...Whichever model you drive :lol:
Oh,TT sportback due 2018.. I might be back?


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> and about wet panties ...Are not getting any....Not really appropriate is it?


Maybe you are right about it not being appropriate for a TDI thread.

Ultra drivers only care about hairy ass and balls. :?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Oooo,nasty nasty lol... Enjoy your car mate..Just as the rest will... :roll: Try not to knock other peoples choices...They arent knocking yours


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Oooo,nasty nasty lol... Enjoy your car mate..Just as the rest will... :roll: Try not to knock other peoples choices...They arent knocking yours


+1


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Oooo,nasty nasty lol... Enjoy your car mate..Just as the rest will... :roll: Try not to knock other peoples choices...They arent knocking yours


+2


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

waynej46 said:


> I usually get about 44/45 mpg on the 20 mile round trip school run but that's proper heavy traffic. On a long run from my parents house all motorways I managed 55 about 70/80. For some strange reason I managed to get 62 on a 7 mile trip to work one day but that was all clear roads averaging about 40. Still not sure how I got that though. Lol.
> The diesel petrol argument is a bit daft really. I came from an A45 which averaged 25 and for me I wanted to cut the fuel bills but still have a car that looked good, squeeze the kids in and that's put a smile on my face on the twisties. Anyone can go fast in a straight line but having the grip and chassis to go round the twisty country roads and having the reduced fuel bill for the mundane things is a big plus for me. Just a shame Audi haven't done the DSG and Quattro for the diesels.


I had the very first diesel MK3 on my Audi dealers allocation and loved it, got rid because I don't particularly like manual and bought the 235 bhp STronic, saw a fantastic deal on a TTS so sold the 235bhp, would I have sold the diesel if it was STronic probably not it was a very fine motor, it certainly was no slouch and probably all I ever needed but motor cars are in my blood, I have had 22 Audi's including 3 A8's and 6 TT's.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like a ringing endorsement from someone who has actually driven all of the models.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> I just read through this post. I thought it was about mpg in diesel TTs. Not about justifying your purchase or explaining your reasons for buying a diesel. Does not matter which one you drive,they are all good.Why go off on one about diesel owners....
> What about you Edinburra? There is a discussion on Quattro versus TTS,about 7 pages long.Maybe your comments on that would be appreciated? I notice from your absence there that you obviously have no comment to make as the TTS is far better than a Quattro?? Do you think?
> Obviously a lot of diesel TTs built as the mrk 2 proved popular in this guise. After many years of being told how wonderful diesel was for the environment,we are now being told the opposite.Hey ho guys,where does it end?As for all the other comments about your choice guys,dont bother too much.
> People that bum about their cars being the best thing since sliced bread and about wet panties ...Are not getting any....Not really appropriate is it? Enjoy your vehicles guys...Whichever model you drive :lol:
> Oh,TT sportback due 2018.. I might be back?


It takes a lot to make this forum interesting don't you think? 
Dropping in the occasional controversial comment really livens thing up.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

People that bum about their cars being the best thing since sliced bread and about wet panties ...Are not getting any....Not really appropriate is it? Enjoy your vehicles guys...Whichever model you drive :lol:
Oh,TT sportback due 2018.. I might be back?[/quote]

Very true, not sure about the sportback tho!


----------

